# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  My Frog Art

## Autumn

Everybody is displaying their frog art.so I think Ill display some of mine lol  :Smile:  !

A colored pencil drawing of an African Reed frog with flamingoes in the back ground:


A beaded vivarium with a blue poison frog and a lizard, (the flower is a poppy):



What do think?  :Smile:

----------


## BG

WOW THAT IS INCREDIBLE AND SO CREATIVE ART. YOU ARE VERY TALENTED. :Big Applause:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

You should market those at a reptile expo!

----------


## Autumn

Thank you, both of you !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jace

*Beautiful!  I wish I had 1% of your artistic talent...though I do draw a mean stick person!*

----------


## Heather

Wow! Great drawing and I love the beads! 

Do you ever make the beaded ones to sell? I'd love one.

----------


## Autumn

> *Beautiful! I wish I had 1% of your artistic talent...though I do draw a mean stick person!*


Thanks!! You remind me of my dad (whom I dont get my artistic talent from btw lol  :Big Grin: ). Hell try to mimic my drawing ability and draw stick figures.  :Smile:  Its too funny!





> Wow! Great drawing and I love the beads! 
> 
> Do you ever make the beaded ones to sell? I'd love one.


Thank you!! I have actually had several people ask me if I sell my beaded artwork, (more specifically the jewelry I make). As a result, I plan to start selling some of my beaded art within the year, once I start making duplicates/copies of what Ive already made. If you want, I could make you the beaded vivarium above, though I'm not entirely sure when I'd finish it lol  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

I would love it! Yes please  :Smile: . Can you make two frogs instead of the little lizard? 

That must take a very long time. I've worked with beading. Not this way though. I bead wedding items. Much easier than your hard work  :Smile: .

----------


## Amy

Beautiful!  You do a wonderful job.

----------


## Whistly

Frogluver you have a talent. If you sold your work you could make a killing :Big Applause:

----------


## Autumn

> I would love it! Yes please . Can you make two frogs instead of the little lizard? 
> 
> That must take a very long time. I've worked with beading. Not this way though. I bead wedding items. Much easier than your hard work .


Sure  :Smile: !!
Yeah, it does take a while to make, but it's pretty fun do to! What kind of beaded wedding items do you make? 





> Beautiful! You do a wonderful job.





> Frogluver you have a talent. If you sold your work you could make a killing


Thank you for the compliments !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jennski

Very cool!  LOVE the beaded dart frog!

----------


## Autumn

> Very cool! LOVE the beaded dart frog!


Thank you too  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Heather

I bead and crystal ring pillows, garters, and added crystals to my wedding gown.

----------


## Autumn

Thats neat  :Smile: . Ive never done any wedding bead work, but who knows maybe I will one day lol.

----------


## Heather

It'd be easy for you. I have no doubt. It's time consuming, but fun. 

A couple pictures...

----------


## Heather

Didn't make the cake. I just wired the beads and crystal into the flowers and made the bouquet.

I should make you a crystal frog tank  :Smile: .

----------


## Autumn

> Didn't make the cake. I just wired the beads and crystal into the flowers and made the bouquet.
> 
> I should make you a crystal frog tank .


I think you did a beautiful job :Smile: ! I also like the pics.

Crystal frog tank? I would like that.....

----------


## tikonides

Good stuff I'm impressed ! Nice color pencil art ! they look real, I like

----------


## Heather

Thanks! I'll have to sketch one and see what I can come up with.

----------


## Autumn

> Good stuff I'm impressed ! Nice color pencil art ! they look real, I like


Thanks  :Smile: !! You do pretty good colored pencil art too!





> Thanks! I'll have to sketch one and see what I can come up with.


Welcome and that would be great!  :Smile:  
I also started to make you the beaded viv...I just got the layout and specifications finished.

----------


## Heather

Thanks!!!  :Big Grin:  I can't wait to see it!

----------


## Heather

What is your favorite frog?

----------


## Autumn

Oooo, that is a tough one.....I like all kinds of frogs lol  :Smile: ; however, I'll have to say I'm most partial to the Wood frog (Rana sylvatica). Then again there's the Red-eyed tree frog and the Golden Poison frog that I really like  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Mine is the retf, although I like almost all frogs. Well, and toads, lol, and lizards  :Big Grin: . Lol, and fish  :Smile: .

 I just left Michaels craft store and got some crystals and beads, yay! Now I just have to decide the best way to make your surprise. Crossing my fingers.

----------


## Autumn

lol I know right.....there are so many awesome frogs out there! I love toads too and lizards are pretty cool lol  :Big Grin:  And fish.....that's literally my last name lol!

Thanks!! I've started to make the poppy for your viv and hopefully I'll get it all done soon........

----------


## Heather

Thanks! Too fun! I'll check over some pictures of your favorites and see how best to do it  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

Welcome lol  :Smile:  and thank you very much!

I shall make you a third beaded frog (and it will be RETF)  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Oh wow! That's so cool!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

:Frog Surprise:  Astonishingly wonderful!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Autumn

Aww, thank you very much :Embarrassment: !!!

----------


## Heather

Very welcome!  :Smile:

----------

